# Cheetah13Mo's Pics (New Camera Edition)



## cheetah13mo (Jan 10, 2007)

*Cheetah13Mo's Pics (Coolpix S3)*

Just got a new camera and I wanted a little input on the pics. Thanks

B. smithi












I think she's due for a molt.

I'll add more later.


----------



## thunderthief (Jan 10, 2007)

They look fantastic, very nice.  Im looking into getting a  B. smithi next.

Mike


----------



## Brian S (Jan 10, 2007)

Since you got a new camera you might try your hand at taking pics of those scorps  
btw, what did you get?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 10, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Since you got a new camera you might try your hand at taking pics of those scorps
> btw, what did you get?


I'm planning on it. That's a big part of the reason I got it. It's a Nikon Coolpix S3. I can't afford the real good ones but this one does real good job for the price. I'm pleased with it.


----------



## arrowhd (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like its taking pretty good pictures to me.  I can't wait until my B. smithi gets a little bigger and starts showing colors.  It's only about 3/4 to 1" right now.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 10, 2007)

yay Coolpix! we should have a coolpix appreciation thread  how did you do the shots if you dont mind my asking.. lighting/camera settings etc.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pics Jeremy and nice camera pic, I like the Canon A540 as well in terms of a valued camera, you have a nice smithi...where's mine? ;P I can't wait for postmolt pics when the color hits the vivid factor.


----------



## Teratris (Jan 10, 2007)

nice pics, great spider, I have brachypelma smithi L4


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 10, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> yay Coolpix! we should have a coolpix appreciation thread  how did you do the shots if you dont mind my asking.. lighting/camera settings etc.


I'm using a desk lamp with a fluorescent bulb. The camera had the flash turned off and I took the pics in macro close-up mode at minimum focus distance and a resolution of 1024 x 768. Other than that, it was set to the default setting. I still don't know much about it so I'll have to play with it some more and figure out the best setting. What do you have yours set at?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 10, 2007)

I have mine set to point and shoot  I play with the macro and distances but to be honest I havent even looked at the manual yet cause I left it at my moms on christmas morning.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 10, 2007)

Here are a few more. Hope you like them.

A. geniculata sling

























P. scrofa sling

























More to come in a day or two.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 10, 2007)

Jeremy, remind me to hate you for the many Ts you have...  Looks like the new camera is doing a wonderful job showing the beauty of your Ts, i want a closeup of your world famous OBT!:clap: All hail the Orange Baboon Teddybear!:razz:


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 10, 2007)

wow the pics are great, what kind of camera is being used here? Nice collection.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 10, 2007)

nice pics new camera 2 thumbs up


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 10, 2007)

Novak said:


> wow the pics are great, what kind of camera is being used here? Nice collection.


Nikon Coolpix S3, the pics must of really got you in a trance Novak! lol he stated that, no harm done of course, just pulling the leg...


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 10, 2007)

Novak said:


> wow the pics are great, what kind of camera is being used here? Nice collection.


Thanks for the compliment. It's a Nikon - Coolpix S3. It was relatively cheap compared to most, good, closeup cameras and being less expensive, this one kind of stuck out like a sore thumb. I don't use the flash though. I use a desk lamp instead.

As from my older pic thread, I'll have lots more to put up.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 10, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Thanks for the compliment. It's a Nikon - Coolpix S3. It was relatively cheap compared to most, good, closeup cameras and being less expensive kind of stuck out like a sore thumb. I don't use the flash though. I use a desk lamp instead.


I beat yah to it! =P mwahhahaha


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 11, 2007)

Heres one of my little ones and my favorite girl.

A. hentzi































G. rosea

This is an interesting sequence of her escaping from the little transport container I use to take her upstairs for pics.













Heres where she decides she needs to show off.













Almost out













"Look at me now"







Theres more to come soon enough.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 11, 2007)

im liking the new pics keep em coming


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 11, 2007)

Natemass said:


> im liking the new pics keep em coming


Don't go anywhere. You'll like what's next.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 11, 2007)

Heres the OBT that I've been waiting for her to be in a better mood for pics but that did not happen as you will see.

P. murinus













Not bad so far.







I think I bumped the cage because here you can see her chelicera start to spread apart for a bite. Hope it's not me.













Yep, It's me alright.







She's had enough and apperently has decided she'd like to take the camera away from me. I dove out at the last second.  :worship: 













That was close. I won't bother her for a while now.


----------



## lpw (Jan 12, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Almost out


I love those...  interesting angle!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you. I thought it would be a little diferent.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 12, 2007)

As I said before, all hail your OBT Jeremy! :worship:  Just to assure, your OBT is more of the run and hide type before it goes beserk or is it the king of evil?  Fabulous pics! I'm loving the G. rosea pics and your hentzi looks so beautiful, it's a sweetie i bet. :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 13, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> As I said before, all hail your OBT Jeremy! :worship:  Just to assure, your OBT is more of the run and hide type before it goes beserk or is it the king of evil?  Fabulous pics! I'm loving the G. rosea pics and your hentzi looks so beautiful, it's a sweetie i bet. :clap:


I would say it's neither. She's always in her hide so rarely do I see her. When she's out, she does not run nor does she come after me. Only after I bother her does she get tired of me and does something. She's closer to evil but she does give me a chance so she doesn't have to be. That's fair.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 13, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> I would say it's neither. She's always in her hide so rarely do I see her. When she's out, she does not run nor does she come after me. Only after I bother her does she get tired of me and does something. She's closer to evil but she does give me a chance so she doesn't have to be. That's fair.


Lucky you, im sure a lot of owners wished their OBT was like that..


----------



## Selenops (Jan 13, 2007)

Cool pics of cool pets. Loved the captions. Heh.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 13, 2007)

*1 inch sling*

I just picked this up today from Botar. Love it.

P. ornata

























More is on the way.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's another new one.

E. murinus    It's about 3/4 of an inch and you can already see the stripes on the legs pretty well.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 13, 2007)

*I'm on a roll*

Last time I took pics of this one, they were through the plastic container and it just didn't look good so this time, there is no plastic between the camera and the irminia.

P. irminia    She was very brown until this last molt. She's much darker now and starting to not burrow so much.































More? ok.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 13, 2007)

This one I hardly ever see because there's a big piece of cork bark in the way. I got her out for a photo shoot.

P. lugardi


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 13, 2007)

*Correction*

I need to make a correction. The A. hentzi on the first page is not an A. hentzi. It is an A. anax so I'm going to submit these again and follow up with the real A. hentzi.

With these pics close together, you can easily see the color difference between the two species.

First, The true A. anax































==========================================================


Now, this is a true A. hentzi. This is a subadult male, I beleive, that is WC from central Missouri. One of three I caught last fall.

A. hentzi





































Now that I got that rectified, lets see if I can keep the rest straight.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 13, 2007)

They are in pristine condition, coloration and as always looks like they are cared for greatly, great job Jeremy, great pics too! :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Andy.

Here's the last one today. I'm tired now. Oh, theres more pics of different T's I need to post so don't go far.  

C. fasciatum    just ..... onry.

























Peak a boo...


----------



## anderstd (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice pictures. I try getting nice pictures of mine but I can never get them to pose long enough.


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 13, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Last time I took pics of this one, they were through the plastic container and it just didn't look good so this time, there is no plastic between the camera and the irminia.
> 
> P. irminia    She was very brown until this last molt. She's much darker now and starting to not burrow so much.
> 
> ...


OH MAN!!!
Those are beautiful, I gatta have it!!
BTW ya got nice fat happy slings


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 13, 2007)

anderstd said:


> Very nice pictures. I try getting nice pictures of mine but I can never get them to pose long enough.


It's not easy. What I do is prop my hands and the camera on the edge so there is no shaking. As they move around, they pause for a couple of seconds and click, I've got my pic. It works for me.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 13, 2007)

Anastasia said:


> OH MAN!!!
> Those are beautiful, I gatta have it!!
> BTW ya got nice fat happy slings


Thanks. The P. irminia will burrow at first but when it reach the color in the pics, it'll go arboreal. Very fast and they have a temper so make sure you read up and are ready.


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 14, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Thanks. The P. irminia will burrow at first but when it reach the color in the pics, it'll go arboreal. Very fast and they have a temper so make sure you read up and are ready.


Oh YES! this is a great site wit so much great info and 
seems like everyone have fun and love their hobby's  
U got an eye, take very good pictures, I love nice close ups
very beautiful T's


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm loving the P irminia and C. fasciatum pictures, talk about uniqueness in beauty and color, how is the attitude on the C. fasciatum Jeremy? Keep em coming!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 14, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> how is the attitude on the C. fasciatum


It's a pretty onry T but easy to deal with. I liken it to a B. vegans attitude. Just doesn't like to be bothered and lets you know that. They are pretty though.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 14, 2007)

awesome pics i like the green on the p.irminia mine is just straight black with the nike swooshes


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 14, 2007)

Natemass said:


> awesome pics i like the green on the p.irminia mine is just straight black with the nike swooshes


Thanks, I'm anxious to see the jet black with the bright orange swoosh on mine but that dark green is awsome.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 14, 2007)

*sling pic*

This little one eats like no other. The funny thing is, this one likes to play "Hunt the crick". It never punces right away. It seems to like to play chase a while before dinner.

L. parahybana


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 14, 2007)

This one is one of my favorites for it's colors. looks like a hummingbird with eight legs.......and fangs.......but no wings......ok, I just like the iridescent green colors.

E. uatuman

























Here, she dicided she was done with pictures and headed back to her little hide. Sorry to disturb you your majesty.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 14, 2007)

This one I can't decide about. It'll get around 9 inches in size but pretty defensive. I can't decide if I want this one out in the front room of the house for a display T or back in the other room with the others. It's going to be very pretty but I like to be able to pull them out to handle if need be and this one is a no no. Oh, well. I've got time to decide.

P. cancerides


----------



## Natemass (Jan 14, 2007)

ya my p.cancerides is more skiddish than anything hes about 3+inches or so ive handled him before and he didnt like that. no threat pose or nething just super fast and ran like hell. but i can image once he gets bigger he'll get more aggresive but i was expecting a lot more than what ive expierenced.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 14, 2007)

Natemass said:


> ya my p.cancerides is more skiddish than anything hes about 3+inches or so ive handled him before and he didnt like that. no threat pose or nething just super fast and ran like hell. but i can image once he gets bigger he'll get more aggresive but i was expecting a lot more than what ive expierenced.


This one above is nothing right now but I've read and heard the stories. Not planning on handling it but I will definitely enjoy it.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 14, 2007)

This chubby little girl has been on a diet the last two months and it hasn't made a difference yet but, as you can see by her rump, she should loose some weight any time now.

B. albopilosum


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 14, 2007)

Heres another little attitude that I need to teach some manners. Notice the water dish never sees the light of day.

B. vegans


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 15, 2007)

That's one fat cancerides Jeremy, you're feeding them well it seems..


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 15, 2007)

Now for a couple of my Avics

A. versicolor   She finally has some purple that I haven't seen before.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

i never really liked versis until i saw some purple on some of the pics ive been seeing of them and now i want 1, great pics none the less


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks, She's about 3 1/2 inches and as you can see, she's just starting to get some of the purple around the legs. I've been waiting to see that for a long time.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 15, 2007)

This is my nicest T I have. Shes a sweety

A. avicularia


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Fresh Molt*

Here is a freshly molted Trinidad Olive. Starting to look very colorful.


H. incei


----------



## Natemass (Jan 16, 2007)

very nice are they obligated burrowers?


----------



## SkorpNtrants (Jan 16, 2007)

it's nice to see someone else with an H. incei.

They don't seem to be too popular, which I am suprised about.. is this due to size, as they are deffinitly beautiful.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 16, 2007)

SkorpNtrants said:


> it's nice to see someone else with an H. incei.
> 
> They don't seem to be too popular, which I am suprised about.. is this due to size, as they are deffinitly beautiful.


That's a good observation. I hadn't noticed that but it seems to be pretty accurate. I'm sure size is part of it. I like the smaller ones such as the incei and the scrofa. They are both a couple of my faves in the collection.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 16, 2007)

I cant wait to order one!! they are awesome little spiders.


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Jan 16, 2007)

*Muy Bonito!!*

Cheetah13
Awesome pictures and very nice collection of Ts. Wish I had one of each. Thanks for sharing. Keep them coming!!
Fred:razz:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 16, 2007)

chencho295 said:


> Cheetah13
> Awesome pictures and very nice collection of Ts. Wish I had one of each. Thanks for sharing. Keep them coming!!
> Fred:razz:


Thanks Fred. I'm glad your enjoying them. I do have more but they are either in a molt or buried in the substrate and I don't want to dig them up yet. It looks like yet is going to get here pretty soon though.


----------



## SkorpNtrants (Jan 16, 2007)

Although it might sound selfish due to the T's and how they might be stressed by you doing that, but I cannot wait until you do, since you probably will anyway


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 16, 2007)

I can't get away from the causeing some stress thing but if it makes you feel better, I promise the burrows will not be messed up. I can control that.


----------



## SkorpNtrants (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah Yeah Yeah, Where are the pictures already?!?!


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah.. sometimes its nice to change the substrate and see your T for awhile before they dig a new hole


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Quite an outing*

This one was a chore. She is soooooo mean. But, the sweety let me get some pics. (and fangs too)


Haplopelma sp. Vietnam

I used a wooden skewer to reluctantly lure her out of her hide.







She immediatly went on the defensive. "oh no"







No, she's not molting. This often happens with this species. They get so mad and fixed on getting rid of you that when they stretch back for the best bite, they often topple over. What's amazing is, they are so mad that after they topple over, they usually stay like that for tens of minutes without moving.







She finally calmed down enough to get a few more pics. (still very pissed though)



















"oh s---" She got ahold of the skewer and would not let go so I got a few pics of that. I was able to lift her, with her attached to the stick by her fangs alone. (I was very careful so I wouldn't hurt her)



















Poor girl. She's getting awfully tired of me and the camera.  







And it shows. (again)







I took a while but I got her pointed in the right direction, back to the hole.







"Theres my home"  (hole sweet hole)







"Good bye and get out" and so is the life of a pet hole. See ya in a year or two?







I'll have more later. This one was very trying.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 17, 2007)

haha thats some scary pics of those fangs i need some asian ts


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 17, 2007)

great pics.. I am gonna have to do thay with my H.lividum soon.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, this one did make me nerveous. I'd like to get a lividium too, down the road though.


----------



## pinkzebra (Jan 17, 2007)

You've got some really beautiful Ts! And very interesting pics. I especially like the one of your rosie making her escape. Cool pics and neat angle on those! Good job!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 17, 2007)

exkrhla said:


> You've got some really beautiful Ts! And very interesting pics. I especially like the one of your rosie making her escape. Cool pics and neat angle on those! Good job!


Thank you. I've never taken pictures like this before. I never had a reason before. I'm really enjoying this and I'm anxious to put more up. I will also be posting pics of all the T's after molts so everyone can see all the transitions each one goes through. I learned by useing the camera that my versi has the beginnings of the purple hugh they are popular for. It's vary hard to see at that stage with the naked eye. Whats cool is I get let everyone see the changes with me.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow lots of action in your Haplo sp. "Vietnam" Jeremy, made me nervous just by looking at those defensive pics, is the common name for your sp. the Viet Tiger? If so isn't it Haplopelma vonwirthi?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 18, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> is the common name for your sp. the Viet Tiger? If so isn't it Haplopelma vonwirthi?


That might be the common name. I don't know. All of the species are so closely related that the only way to be sure is to send off an exuvium to have identified. It could be a vonwirthi but since I'm not sure, it's a Haplopelma sp. vietnam. Maybe one day I'll send one off the be indentified but it doesn't bother me to call her an H. sp. so maybe not.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 19, 2007)

*Thrixopelma pruriens*

Here is one of the newer species in the hobby. I don't know too much about this species so I'm going to learn as I go.

This juvinile would not move so I had to take pics around it. A little boreing but it worked.

Hope you like it.

Thrixopelma pruriens









































































I have more slings to post but thats another day.


----------



## Staley (Jan 19, 2007)

*Awesome New Species*

Awesome Lol Coool


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks, I think this species was discovered back in 98 (not sure) but it never took off. It is pretty rare in the hobby though and the lack of info on it prooved it to me. I did find out that they like it dry and they are skittish. That makes it pretty easy to deal with. I'm anxious to find out more.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 19, 2007)

Great acquisition there Jeremy, i'm loving the coloration! :clap:


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 19, 2007)

very nice man. Like the new addition! what about the other ones?


----------



## Anastasia (Jan 19, 2007)

this is start to be my favorite pic thread  
Mmmmm nice T's purrrrdy  
can we have sum more


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 19, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> Great acquisition there Jeremy, i'm loving the coloration! :clap:


Thanks Andy. I don't think it'll be wuite as colorful as an adult but I believe there are going to be some stripes show up on the legs as an adult female. If it's a male, It'll be totally different.



Arachnophilist said:


> very nice man. Like the new addition! what about the other ones?


In due time Philist. I can't just dump out all my goodies at once. Oh, my little vagens that molted on the 9th of december molted again yesterday. 40 days between the molts and it's a 2.5 inch T now. That was fast.



Anastasia said:


> this is start to be my favorite pic thread
> Mmmmm nice T's purrrrdy
> can we have sum more


Having popcorn huh.

Thank you very much Anastasia. I do have more to show and you'll see them soon enough. I must keep the suspense going you know.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok I'm ready to show a few more.

This is another new one that I got a few days ago. My dealer only had two left so I'm glad a bought it when I did.

P. rufilata





































This might change but I think the only other pokie I'll get is a gooty,   when I can afford it.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 20, 2007)

thats a nice little fatty you got there! and yes.. you do need a P.metallica


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 20, 2007)

Now I'm going to move on to some of the real little ones that there are many of so I hope you have time. This will take a little bit.


I only got 3 pics of this little one because it turned and ran after the first two.

L. difficilis


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is another tiny one that has molted once in my care already . I can't wait untill this one is mature. Looks like a zit about to pop with legs.

G. aureostriata


----------



## Natemass (Jan 21, 2007)

nice rufilata i really want one or an ornata


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 21, 2007)

Here another recent purchase. This one completes the generic Brachypelma group in my collection. It's a pretty one anyway. Pretty generic pics but there only so many angles you can get pictures from anything that size.


B. emilia


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 21, 2007)

Natemass said:


> nice rufilata i really want one or an ornata


Thanks. Those were really the only two pokies I focused on for the collection. I seem to tackle any T for the cellection with any kind of green in the color. It's my fav.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 21, 2007)

This one I am soooooo proud of. Molted for the second time in forty days and gave me a good threat pose and gorgeous colors. You'll love this.


B. vagans







Take a look at the threat. Her next move would have been to brush off a bunch of those pretty hairs so I did the vest I could to leave her alone.













I can't get over these colors.







Hope you enjoyed those as much as I did takeing them.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 21, 2007)

im not a big fan of brachys but i do like the vagans


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 21, 2007)

Natemass said:


> im not a big fan of brachys but i do like the vagans


Thanks. Those colors really suprised me. They're very bright.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 21, 2007)

ya you should see the florida b.vagans its a jet black with fire truck red abdomen


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow Jeremy I'm loving your Pokie and your vagans a lot, and I see you have some slow growing beautiful slings in the works of a G aureostriata a B emilia, and a L difficilis. I want to add and emilia to my collection as well, beautiful vagans and pokie. :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 21, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> I see you have some slow growing beautiful slings in the works of a G aureostriata a B emilia, and a L difficilis. I want to add and emilia to my collection as well, beautiful vagans and pokie.



Thanks. I also have a boehmei that small that I have to get pics of. I like watching them grow so it's good a picked some slow growers for sure.


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 21, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Thanks. I also have a boehmei that small that I have to get pics of. I like watching them grow so it's good a picked some slow growers for sure.


Same here, great picks indeed, that's why i chose an aureostriata as well.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2007)

Natemass said:


> ya you should see the florida b.vagans its a jet black with fire truck red abdomen


Are you going to try to get your hands on one of those?


----------



## Natemass (Jan 22, 2007)

i want to but not a lot of people have them, pitbulllady have one and its amazing looking i pmed her about it but she doesnt have nemore


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2007)

Natemass said:


> i want to but not a lot of people have them, pitbulllady have one and its amazing looking i pmed her about it but she doesnt have nemore


Good luck finding one and let me know when you do. I'd like to see the difference.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 22, 2007)

Found this one had molted a couple of days ago so I thought I'd let it recover a little and now that it has, here are the pics. Even more blue now.

P. cancerides





































With this many T's the molt turn around is almost nothing.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful blue baby you have there! this time next year there wont be anything cute about it! but I will be a beautiful monster! perhaps in a large display tank!


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 22, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> beautiful blue baby you have there! this time next year there wont be anything cute about it! but I will be a beautiful monster! perhaps in a large display tank!


Well said, I hope it has some purple hues by that time!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 23, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> this time next year there wont be anything cute about it! but I will be a beautiful monster! perhaps in a large display tank!


So, in the transition from blue to some purple for my cancerides, is it a sudden change in one molt like the versi did or is this one more gradual?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 23, 2007)

IME the P.cancerides will stay a blue coloration till about 4" or so and then in the next molt it will change. gaining a light pinkish stripe down the femur and faint stripes radiating from the center of the carapace. and then the next molt it is all purplish in color with exception to the legs from the patella down. which retained some blue color. and that is the stage I am at now.. but with the way she is eating it wont be too long before she molts again.. these grow really fast!  hope that helps.


----------



## thwarts (Jan 23, 2007)

Some really good pics there Jeremy!!!! I need to get a new camera so I can take some, when it eventually comes out its burrow!!!!! Payday soon so a new T is on the way!!!!!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 23, 2007)

thwarts said:


> Some really good pics there Jeremy!!!! I need to get a new camera so I can take some, when it eventually comes out its burrow!!!!! Payday soon so a new T is on the way!!!!!


That's great! I can't wait to hear about what you decide to get.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 28, 2007)

Heres a new sling I purchased. I love my adult female so much I wanted another one but a young one this time. It's only a little over an inch and soooooooo cute. I had enough in me to handle this one but I'll change my mind after it grows a bit.

P. murinus   She seems to be a brighter shade that my female.





































:clap:  Just love the OBTs. :worship:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 28, 2007)

Heres one that I have neleted to post until now.

B. boehmei     I wonder when some of the color will start to show.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 28, 2007)

*Molted versicolor*

This one molted about a week ago. Last molt she had a crooked fang and this time she completely dropped it. She only has her left fang until the next molt so I hope she'll be able to eat ok.

A. versicolor













Heres a reminder of her size about 8 months ago.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 28, 2007)

*Yet another molt*

Heres my little A. avic sling that is starting to get the darker coloration rather than the lighter sling colors. I can hardly keep up with all these molts.

A. avicularia


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 28, 2007)

:clap: :clap: nice versi! I like your like A.avic too. cant wait till mine get some color. and I have been asking the same question about my B.emelia.. but yours looks like its a molt ahead of mine


----------



## Natemass (Jan 28, 2007)

nice versi i really wish the A.avic would stay the same color as they are when they are young


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 28, 2007)

Amazing Avics and OBT Jeremy, your versicolor is mindblowing in terms of details, colors and fuzz. Your OBT seems more camera welcoming than your female but I think we might see a change. Enjoy your B boehmei, enjoy caring for it, reminds me of my little rosie at similar size.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 29, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> :clap: :clap: nice versi! I like your like A.avic too. cant wait till mine get some color. and I have been asking the same question about my B.emelia.. but yours looks like its a molt ahead of mine





Natemass said:


> nice versi i really wish the A.avic would stay the same color as they are when they are young


Thanks guys.



Ando55 said:


> Amazing Avics and OBT Jeremy, your versicolor is mindblowing in terms of details, colors and fuzz. Your OBT seems more camera welcoming than your female but I think we might see a change. Enjoy your B boehmei, enjoy caring for it, reminds me of my little rosie at similar size.


I agree Andy, the good attitude around the camera will be short lived. Oh well, what should I expect? You know?


----------



## jllobet (Jan 30, 2007)

They all are looking great, very nice pics, I like your B. Smithi a lot, I'm planning on getting one soon .


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 30, 2007)

jllobet said:


> They all are looking great, very nice pics, I like your B. Smithi a lot, I'm planning on getting one soon .


Thanks jllobet. I need to take more pics of the smithi but shes within a month of a molt. She's been in premolt for about 3 months already. Are you getting a sling or an adult? oh, Welcome to AB.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 2, 2007)

*My Scorpions*

I'm going to take this opertunity to post my scorpions here since this is the only place I have to call my own.

Babycurus jacksoni














Centruriodes vittatus




















Hadogenes paucidens




















Pandinus imperator - These two really get along great.

Famale






I think Male







Tityus falconensis


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice collection of scorps Jeremy, the jacksoni caught my eye right away!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks Andy. They are pretty. BrianS got me goin on the scorp thing. It's becomeing just as addicting as tarantulas.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 3, 2007)

*Fresh Molt*

This one is quickly growing up. It only took her 52 days to molt this time.

Paraphysa scrofa


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 3, 2007)

*Fresh Molt*

This is probably the most dramatic jump is size from a molt I've seen.

Lasiodora parahybana

Here she is before. 12-9-06







Here she is now. It's wet because the water hasn't soaken in yet. I just filled the dish and let it overflow.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 4, 2007)

*Fresh Molt*

This is another one that is getting big very quickly. She never stops eating.

B. albopilosum

Her before picture. 12-9-6







Her she is now.



















Notice in these next couple of pics how shes getting annoyed with me and lifting her butt up to tell me.


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 4, 2007)

Very nice J, it's rocking a mean blowout, which salon it went to?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 4, 2007)

great shots! I like ur B.albopilosum


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 4, 2007)

cheetah13mo, hands down, u have one of the best pic threads going on here now 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Amazing pictures, angles, lights
very educational , I fell in love wit few of yer specimens 
results are gona be crashing, I would have to sell one of my bikes or cars to buy all the 

	
	
		
		
	


	




T's I want


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 5, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> Very nice J, it's rocking a mean blowout, which salon it went to?


Yes, she is. LOL. Thanks Andy.



Arachnophilist said:


> great shots! I like ur B.albopilosum


Thanks philist. I do like the colors she sports.



Anastasia said:


> cheetah13mo, hands down, u have one of the best pic threads going on here now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And thanks to you Anastasia. That's a very nice compliment. I hope I don't let you down in some of my future picture taking.   You actully have an extra car to sell for money for T's? I wish I did.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok, It's been long enough and I have to get caught up on the molts and the new T's.

First up are one of two sling I recieved from ChrisNCT. Very anxious to see the marks on these as they grow.

P. chordatus


----------



## TRON (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome pets, awesome pictures!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 18, 2007)

This one is right a 1/2 inch in size. A very slow grower like the rest of the Brachys and Aphonos.

B. boehmei


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is a mystery T that I picked up labeled as Mexican Velvet. That is usaully referring to B. vagans which this is not. It is very similar to A. hentzi but with fewer red hairs and instead of a brown colored carapace, it has a gold color. ?????

Aphonopelma sp. ???


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 18, 2007)

This one jumped right past the 1/2 inch mark form just under that to 3/4 of an inch. Just like it's cousin the parahybana.

L. difficilis


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's one of my favorits for it's colors. She's a good 1 1/2 inches now.

P. ornata












It's a little blurry but you can really see a lot of the yellow on the under side of the front legs. Very pretty.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is one of everyones favorites for it's color and size.

A. geniculata

Before molt






and now


----------



## Staley (Feb 18, 2007)

*Beautiful*

All of your tarantulas are so pretty . What seperates your pics from most is Clairity and the Penny lol


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 18, 2007)

it's all about the penny buddy  nice P.ornata I like that one alot!


----------



## Natemass (Feb 18, 2007)

i love the A.gens after a molt nice n pretty and ive wanted a ornata for so long another amazing looking t


----------



## Ando55 (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome pics J! Looks like the quick growers are holding true to their nature, your ornata looks very distinguished with that underbody and that genic can be labeled as perfect. Keep us updated on the pretty slings as well!:clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 20, 2007)

TRON said:


> Awesome pets, awesome pictures!


Thanks TRON. I'm glad your enjoying them.



Staley said:


> All of your tarantulas are so pretty . What seperates your pics from most is Clairity and the Penny lol





Arachnophilist said:


> it's all about the penny buddy  nice P.ornata I like that one alot!


So we like the penny thing huh. I guess the penny will have to stay then. Thanks



Natemass said:


> i love the A.gens after a molt nice n pretty and ive wanted a ornata for so long another amazing looking t


The ornata has been out of it's molt for 2 weeks now and I just as pretty as anything I've ever seen. That and the rufilata are my favorite pokies.



Ando55 said:


> Awesome pics J! Looks like the quick growers are holding true to their nature, your ornata looks very distinguished with that underbody and that genic can be labeled as perfect. Keep us updated on the pretty slings as well!:clap:


Thanks for the compliments Andy. Your right about the genic. I was told they were nice to display and that purchase has not let me down.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 4, 2007)

Finally getting around to putting up some updated pics. I have a few new aquisitions to show off too.

First up is my golden knee.

G. aureostriata


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 4, 2007)

My B. emelia molted for the first time in my care. You can still see part of the crick it ate that I have not removed yet.

B. emelia


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 4, 2007)

Heres a new one that I can't find hardy any info on and I'm real anxious to see how it turns out.

Cyrtopholis flavostriata  (Virgin Island Pygmy)


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 4, 2007)

wow that thing is teeny! whats the legspan?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's a real nice one I think everyone should have.

C. elegans


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 4, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> wow that thing is teeny! whats the legspan?


For comparison, it's slightly larger than the elegans above.


----------



## maddox (Mar 4, 2007)

NIce thread man.:clap: :clap: Greetings


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 4, 2007)

Heres a cool comparison pic. It's really growing nicely.

A. avicuaria when I brought her home.






Here she(?) is now.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 4, 2007)

maddox said:


> NIce thread man.:clap: :clap: Greetings


Thanks Maddox. Haven't seen you on here before. Welcome to A.B.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 4, 2007)

Heres another not very popular one that I think is the shiznit. It's getting darker all over with every molt.

T. pruriens


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 4, 2007)

To finish off today episode, I'll end with a very lucky P. scrofa that almost died on me a little under a year ago.

P. scrofa


----------



## Natemass (Mar 4, 2007)

im liking the new pics how did it almost die?


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 5, 2007)

*nice*

Nice pics bro keep up the good work:clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 5, 2007)

Natemass said:


> im liking the new pics how did it almost die?


This is the only one of three that I idioticly fed crickets from outside and All three got sick. My adult male seemanni and my adult female rosea died because of contamination. (I think) My little tiny scrofa sling was really sick and he would be a lot bigger if I hadn't almost done him in. Three molts later and He's acting and eating much, much better. I did nothing to save him. I can only guess that his intake was a lot less than the others.



Doezsha said:


> Nice pics bro keep up the good work:clap:


Thanks. Takeing good pics is easy when you have T's that cooperate like mine do. That'll probably change when they get older since most of my collection are still slings.


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice pics Jeremy, how's that P scrofa's attitude, i love that copper shine. Off to the U.S. Mint on Display...it will spook out some works if it's the new quality control supervisor.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Andy. The scrofa is a little jumpy but it's real sweet. It has never given me a threat or even flicked hairs but It is still pretty small. That may change.


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 6, 2007)

We'll have to see then J! :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 7, 2007)

Ando55 said:


> We'll have to see then J! :clap:


Reguardless of the outcome with the attitude. You've gotta get one and they won't take up too much space.


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 8, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Reguardless of the outcome with the attitude. You've gotta get one and they won't take up too much space.



Is that a bribe? ;P  If so, we'll have to argue about that...lol


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice pics man! Glad to see the scrofa made it through!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Austin. I wish I knew if I did anything or not to help it's recovory. That kind of info would be priceless.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 8, 2007)

I bought a couple T's today which I'll post this weekend and I bought this. I've been waiting to find one and low and behold, I just happen to see Botars new shipment on his desk and this was calling me. And yes, I've used the penny for reference.

Scolopendra subspinipes      Shes (?) around six inches and has real pretty red colors on her.



















I'm in love.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 8, 2007)

sweet! post in Myriapods


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 10, 2007)

Here are the two new slings I picked up from Botar along with the pede. I only have one pic of each because for some reason they have not been very cooperative. Any way, I really like my two choices because I see them alot here on the boards and they are very pretty T's. Enjoy.


P. pulcher







C. cyaneopubescens   (GBB) finally


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 10, 2007)

I also had one of my babies molt and it's getting a little color to her.

P. chordatus


----------



## Natemass (Mar 11, 2007)

3 speicies i really want


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 11, 2007)

Natemass said:


> 3 speicies i really want


Yeah, you should get them. They are all good choices for an avid collector.


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 11, 2007)

Touchdown GBB! *Sizzling Webbing Action* lol, great pics J! All of the additions are looking mighty healthy and colorful.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Andy. That P. pulcher is quite the pistol. Very fast and I can tell it has the potential to be real defensive. Should be fun.


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 12, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Thanks Andy. That P. pulcher is quite the pistol. Very fast and I can tell it has the potential to be real defensive. Should be fun.


Np, now that's what I call a badass Blonde!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 14, 2007)

*This is my 1000th Post!*

To celebrate my 1000th post I'm going to bring back my favorite T. It's the Smithi that opened up this thread for me. I saw it only fitting that she have sole possesion of my little event.

My lovely, sweet, docile, subadult femal B. smithi


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 14, 2007)

Great shots!! lookin like ur gettin that camera all worked out  congrats on your superior level of posting haha


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 14, 2007)

I just can't leave my other favorite out of it so I'm giving my big female G. rosea the honors of being my 1001rst post. Enjoy

G. rosea (mature female)


----------



## Natemass (Mar 14, 2007)

good pics lighting is nice


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 15, 2007)

The smithi and rosea look so sweet and give off a gently message to me in those pics. Congrats on your 1000th post Jeremy! Keep the good times rolling! :clap:


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome pics excellent detail :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 15, 2007)

Natemass said:


> good pics lighting is nice





Ando55 said:


> The smithi and rosea look so sweet and give off a gently message to me in those pics. Congrats on your 1000th post Jeremy! Keep the good times rolling! :clap:





Doezsha said:


> Awesome pics excellent detail :clap:


Thanks everyone. It's just another step towards severe carpletunnel.(?spelling?)

@ Doezsha: It's a Cannon Coolpixs S3. It's pretty cheap compared to most cameras but the macro is pretty good. What you see is about as close I can get and stay clear. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is my freshly molted G. rosea sling. It's about 2 1/2 inches now.

G. rosea


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 18, 2007)

Very fuzzy J! l0l Looks very cute!, seems like a sweet rosie!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, this one is very sweet, like my big female. Hopefully it'll stay that way and not get an attitude like my male. (nasty disposition)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are a few more Pedes that I grabbed from Botar.

Scolopendra subspinipes (Chinese Red Head)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 18, 2007)

I've already posted this pede but heres a better pic.

Scolopendra subspinipes (Cherry Red)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 18, 2007)

Not sure about this ones name but with a lot of help I got pretty close.

Scolopendra subspinipes (St. Barth, Barbados or Vanuatu)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 18, 2007)

Scolopendra subspinipes de haani (Vietnam orange leg)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 24, 2007)

Heres a new molt. This one is almost growing as fast as my parahybana. I notice the carapace is getting the darker adult color with a more difined trim on the edges. It's around five months old.

B. vagans



















Hmmmm. I think we've seen this before. It's just not very camera friendly. lol


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 24, 2007)

Heres one of my dwarf T's and It is now a subadult and sporting the adult colors. Very nice I think.

H. incei


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 24, 2007)

Now I'd like to show off one of my pokies that molted last week. I just can't get over the colors.

P. ornata


----------



## Natemass (Mar 24, 2007)

i want a ornata and vagans both very nice


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice pics of the vagans and ornata J! I really have a good laugh each time I see your T's not welcoming the camera as they raise up their abdomens on yah..lol


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 24, 2007)

Natemass said:


> i want a ornata and vagans both very nice





Ando55 said:


> Nice pics of the vagans and ornata J!


Thanks fellas. I'm pleased that some of my little slings aren't so little anymore and they are starting to look real good.



Ando55 said:


> I really have a good laugh each time I see your T's not welcoming the camera as they raise up their abdomens on yah..lol


Well I'm glad somebody is enjoying that. LOL


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is a new T long over due.

H. lividium


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 28, 2007)

haha i love that pic of your vagans with the raised abdomen.   mine flicks hairs a little..but i've never seen it do that before.  your ornata is very nice looking as well.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanx xgrafcorex. The vagans and my B. albop do the butt thing but those are the only two out of all these that do it. I hope that ornata stays as pretty as it is. I just can't get over the colors and patterns on the pokies.


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 29, 2007)

That lividum wants a hug Jeremy...l0l, looking very bold as they are always. Great shots you took to get this message across.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2007)

Heres one of my pigmy T's that just molted. It's showing a hint of some stripes on the legs. This is the only pic that is half way descent. I'll try to get more with better detail later.

C. flavostriata


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2007)

My little Lasiodora difficilis molted a little over a week ago. I think it's ready for a cricket.

L. difficilis


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2007)

This ones really starting to look good. Love the marks on the legs.

E. murinus


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2007)

Heres one of my Aphonopelmas. This molt is only a few days old but I couldn't wait to take pics. So pretty.

A. anax


----------



## alpaden (Mar 30, 2007)

*H. lividium*

Thats a great H. lividium do you know where I could get one???  :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 31, 2007)

You can get them from any dealer on here which is what I recommend. I get my T's from Botar. He's the best in the buisness.I.M.O.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 31, 2007)

well of course he is in your opinion!!! if I was fortunate enough to have your proximity to a dealer I would love them too hahaha! lucky lycky bugger.  lol cant wait to see that lividum molt.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm anxious about that too. I think I picked a pretty one.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 31, 2007)

of course you do!! but lets be honest buddy you could have got one with 3 and a half legs and loved it cause it has "charachter" lol I am quite impressed with your ever growin collection though.. its getting pretty sweet over there! how many you up to now?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm up to 47 now. I think I'm close to the point where it's becoming a chore to take care of them so I'm close to my limit. I'm content with what I have. I might look into getting more dwarfs though.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah whats another 10 lol hahaha


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 1, 2007)

Got some more molts to go through so I'll start with the little GBB.

C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 1, 2007)

This one is getting big very quickly. I think it's doubled in size in the last two molts.

L. parahybana


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 1, 2007)

Finally my mystery T molted and I'm hopeing someone can shed some light on where exacly this one is from and it's name. Anyway.

Aphonopelma sp.


----------



## Ando55 (Apr 2, 2007)

They look very cute J! Hat off to all of them, actually crickets off to all them...;P


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 8, 2007)

This was one of my smallest slings and now it's starting to look like what It's suppose to look like. Very excited to watch this thing get big.

G. aureostriata


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 11, 2007)

Heres a new molt of one of the smallest T's I ever purchased.

A. avicularia

Before







4 molts later


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 11, 2007)

This one I have very few pics of because it's so difficult to get good one of it. Not to mention, it doesn't like to leave its webbed in home. They aren't the best pics but it gives a good enough clue to what it looks like at 3 1/2 inches.

P. rufilata


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 11, 2007)

ooo nice rufie bud! did you see I posted mine and feel compelled to post yours as well? lol hahaha how big is it now?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, I saw yours. Real nice. This one is just under 4 inches. Really getting long and slender.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 14, 2007)

This is another sling that is starting to look the way it should. It molted 4 days ago and now has the leg span of a penny.

B. boehmei


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 20, 2007)

I hate to see this but my E. uataman molted into a real pretty male. I felt I needed to take a lot of pics since he will soon be off to court some females.

E. uataman



















Heres a real good pic of his tibial hooks. I failed to get a good one of his pedipalps.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 20, 2007)

This is a real nice molt of my smithi. Base on the penny beside it I'm guessing right at 5 inches.





































This is where I get real confused. I can't figure out if my smithi is a male or female. It's size with no hooks or gloves tells me it's female. If it were male, at this size, it would already be mature. On the other hand, when I look at the exuvium, I can't see any signs of the epigastric furrow. Tell me what you think?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 21, 2007)

great pics bud. the boehmei looks great for such a small sling. and the E.uatuman is beautiful. no idea what to tell you on the B.vagans... big male I guess.


----------



## ShadowBlade (Apr 21, 2007)

Great pics man! Darn the timing on the _uatuman_'s maturing... Couldn't he have waited for my female to molt a bit more? Hope he gets a girlfriend (or two or three..).

-Sean


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 21, 2007)

ShadowBlade said:


> Great pics man! Darn the timing on the _uatuman_'s maturing... Couldn't he have waited for my female to molt a bit more? Hope he gets a girlfriend (or two or three..).
> 
> -Sean


Thanks Sean. He's in good hands. Botar has a couple females for him. I'm happy for him.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 21, 2007)

I might be loosing my mind but it seems like I just got done taking pics of this one and here it is again. I'm not sure when she molted. I hadn't seen her(?) for a while and I thought I'd use my flashlight and pear in. There she was next to a wadded up exo that I couldn't use. Just goes to show how close I pay attention to the ones that like to hide alot huh. (LOL) All my kids are growing up so fast. I just couldn't stop taking pics of this one.

B. albopilosum


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Heres another the I found had molted. Not sure If I can tell there has been a size change but these pics will tell us. Enjoy.

C. elegans

Before







and After


----------



## Staley (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice ...> Very Nice. I wanna get a Smithi


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 22, 2007)

Then get one Staley. I think it's one that is a must in every collection.


----------



## Boo (Apr 23, 2007)

Those are some amazing photos. I wanted to know how in the world do you get your E. uatuman and your P. irminia to come out for pictures ?
:wall:  :wall:  :wall:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for looking at my pics. On the difficult T's to take pictures of, I try to move them into a generic container that has no hide or burrow to hide in. In an empty container, with just a little substrate, it is easier to keep them calm but they are unsure enough to move around and that gives me the opertunity for some descent pics. I call it my picture container and it seems to work pretty well. There are only a few I need that for so most don't even need it.


----------



## AlainL (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi!

Very nice pics and collection.
I love C.elegans

Take care! 

Alain


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Carpetpython. I wish I could have gotten more pics of the elegans but it was not very photogenic. It just wouldn't stay still. Maybe I'll have better luck next time.


----------



## AlainL (Apr 24, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Thanks Carpetpython. I wish I could have gotten more pics of the elegans but it was not very photogenic. It just wouldn't stay still. Maybe I'll have better luck next time.


Ya, I have the same problem with mine I can't get a good shot of her, they move all the time.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 25, 2007)

After finding out my smithi was a male, I decided to hit Botar up for a sling so I'm going to try my luck again. Without further adue, Here's the little new member to the family.

B. smithi


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 25, 2007)

I also added a P. lugardi sling. This one is a little more feisty than my female lugardi.

P. lugardi


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 26, 2007)

I guess I'll throw in this update on one of my scorps. It molted about 4 days ago.

Tityus falconensis  -  Heres a pic of it in early January.







Here it is now.


----------



## AlainL (May 1, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> Here is one of the newer species in the hobby. I don't know too much about this species so I'm going to learn as I go.
> 
> This juvinile would not move so I had to take pics around it. A little boreing but it worked.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Man, this one is incredibly beautiful (the t and the pics), hopefully we will have some in Canada soon.

You know wich contry they from?

Thanks for sharingand keep on posting.

Take care!

Alain


----------



## cheetah13mo (May 1, 2007)

Hi Alain. Thanks for the compliments. As for the Thrixopelma pruriens, I hope they get up to Canada soon too. They are so pretty in my opinion. I'm not 100% sure but I believe it's another Chilean species from South America. Maybe someone else who sees this and varify. Thanks.


----------



## cheetah13mo (May 10, 2007)

Heres a new molt and it looks to be quite a change from where it was. It seems to have lost a lot of the blue but I'm not seeing any of the purple yet.

P. cancerides

Before







and Now.



















These last two are with the flash on.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 10, 2007)

Great lookin collection Jeremy! Nice to see all your beautiful spiders.


----------



## cheetah13mo (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Chris. Any new frogs lately? lol


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, it's been way too long so I'm going to quickly role through some pics in an atempt to catch up. First up are a couple of my pedes.

This is Scolopendra Subspinipes (Thia Giant) It's 7 inches and almost as big around as an average middle finger.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

This one was a hard pic to get and I didn't want to bother it while it was eating.

Scolopendra cingulata (Egypt)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

Heres a baby pede around 40 days old at it's second instar.

Scolopendra subspinipes (St. Barth or Barbados)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

Now for some T's.

First up is a subadult female A. geniculata that was part of Brian S's collection. Thanks Brian. She's awsome and suprisingly docile.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

This one molted around a month ago and is looking pretty mean. Acts it too.

T. pruriens


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

This one is around 3 1/4 inches in size. It's likes to play try and catch the finger with me so I have to be pretty careful around it.

C. fasciatum


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

Heres a new one that you don't see a lot of. This Costa Rican Blue Front.

Aphonopelma crinirufum


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

How about this one? It's quick to tell me to go away but it's never extended it's fangs. I wonder how big this will get.

Aphonopelma Sp. Flagstaff Orange


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

This one is really looking good at 1 1/8th inches. So pretty but it's quick to flick hairs so I try not to irritate too much.

B. boehmei


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2007)

This one is suprisingly growing very fast. At least faster than I thought it would. It's right at 3 inches and it's fast and defensive. Awsome T.

P. ornata


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 29, 2007)

This one has the traditional markings of the Pterinochilus species but the colors of the P. chordatus are so unique.

P. chordatus


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is my female A. versicolor. She's around 5 inches now and has a real pretty shade of purple in the blue/green and red hairs.

A. versicolor


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 29, 2007)

This one is about ready for another molt and then it should be showing more blue. Especially on the legs.

C. cyaneopubescens


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 30, 2007)

great pics...that T. pruriens is awesome looking!!  and that is one fat fasciatum.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome Tarantulas, pretty versicolor and GBB


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 30, 2007)

xgrafcorex said:


> great pics...that T. pruriens is awesome looking!!  and that is one fat fasciatum.


Thanks. I think the fasciatum is going to molt soon and I'm 90 percent sure the pruriens is a female and I think I might like to mate her. I'll wait untill i'm 100 percent sure.



LukaszWarsaw said:


> Awesome Tarantulas, pretty versicolor and GBB


Thanks. That versicolor get more colorful with every molt and the GBB is not differant. I'm excited to see it aquire all that blue/green color.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd say this one is about ready to pop. Based on her size, i'd say it'll be a pretty big sack.

A. hentzi


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like more kids are on the way. 

Scolopendra subspinipes (Cherry Red)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 2, 2007)

For some reason I'm really getting into the American Aphonopelmas that are not very common. They really interest me.

Aphonopelma Sp. Carlsbad Green


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 2, 2007)

How about this one. I like the Haplopelmas but you sure do have to be prepared for the idea that you aren't going to see them much. I guess I can add this one to my collection of pet holes.

Haplopelma albostriata


----------



## Staley (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice Pics. When you gonna hook me up with some Hentzi


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 6, 2007)

Staley said:


> Nice Pics. When you gonna hook me up with some Hentzi


When her butt spits them out. lol


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 6, 2007)

I just thought I'd show you all my typical pede house. Here's how I have mine laid out. This is a 19 quart plastic storage container that I got from Target so it's a simple enclosure with no hide or anything. Only a small water dish. As you can see in the second and third pic, I keep some of the substrate dry and some moist with the water dish holding around 2 or 3 table spoons of water. I haven't had this pede but for 2 weeks or so and it's already made a laberynth of tunnels in the peat. Any and all comments are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 9, 2007)

Heres a new molt. The last 2 molts this one has had has been quite a change. I'll start out with a before pic to see the difference.

E. murinus







Big difference I think.

Flash on






Flash off


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 9, 2007)

This girl shot up on my list of favs with her last molt. I bought her from a pet store and she had done a lot of huddleing in the corner with her legs all bunched up. This first pic shows her about 2 weeks after I got her. After 5 months in 7 inches of peat, I finally saw that she had molted and I was able to coax her out for a photo shoot. She is absolutly stunning.

5 months ago. This was obviously taken outside.







Now. I was able to get her out because I left the room pretty dim so I used the cameras flash. It looks like that was a good idea.





































She hadn't seen me in so long, she really was being pretty pushy with the I want a hug thing.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jul 10, 2007)

love the shots Jeremy.. she looks so good now! good for you bud! love the E.murinus too! I think I need to pay some more attention to my spiders now lol


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Chris.

Heres another one that I've been waiting for. The newest member of the family and it will be the most spoiled too. lol I'll post more later after the little cutie gets settled in.

P. metallica


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 12, 2007)

Heres a lucky find I got for 40 dollars at a local pet store. I got very, very lucky.

G. pulchra

























Heres a nice ventral shot. Male or female? What do you think?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 13, 2007)

How about another Aphonopelma that is not easy to find.

A. caniceps     This one is a sub adult. Had it a while and just figured out what it was.







Here is my new adult female. After a molt, I'll be looking for a male.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jul 13, 2007)

the Ts are lookin good! congrats on finally getting a metallica!


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Chris. It won't be long until I have as many T's as you have frogs. lol


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 13, 2007)

Heres the newest member. I think I'll get an A. purprea end then give the T buying  a break for a while. I've been getting a little out of hand lately. lol

E. cyanognathus


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's one my kids that I got from BrianS and she's wearing new threads. She hasn't stretched out for me to see a size difference but at least she was nice enough to let me take some pics.

A. geniculata

This one is kind of obvious, don't you think? lol






My classic penny comparison shot.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 18, 2007)

Another molt. Sexed it and it's a she now. She's got a bit of a tude I'm not real excited about though. lol

A. anax


----------



## Doezsha (Jul 18, 2007)

Awesome pics, I love the shots of the molts.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Doezsha. The shots of the molts were nothing special. That molt was still plyable fresh and it was real easy to take from her. She's one of the most docile T's I own and I've got a lot of Aphonos and Brachys that fit that too. She's such a sweetie and good looking to boot. lol


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 19, 2007)

This one I've had for a while now but I never was sure what to officially write for it's name. Now I've found the name I've been looking for. She docile and such a sweetie.

Homoeomma spp. Ecuadorian Blue Femur













Here, you can really see the denom color on the legs that give it it's name.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a couple of new molts to show you so enjoy.

The first one is the pic I took when I first got it.

B. boehmei






Look at her now.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jul 25, 2007)

nice Ts as usual Jeremy! you have really gone to town! how many you up to now?


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Chris. I've gone to town and back because my wife has decided that I have too many now. So from now on, if I want one, I have to get rid of another one. I'm ok with it since it's taking up some time just to take care of them all. I'm up to 84 T's and that's doesn't count the pedes and their babies and the scorpions and all the C. vittatus babies. Theres probably 60 vittatus babies I have now too. lol


----------



## cheetah13mo (Nov 5, 2007)

It's been oh soo long since I posted some pics but these are so worthy of it.

Poecilotheria metallica (male)






Poecilotheria metallica (female #1)






Poecilotheria metallica (female #2)


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 5, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> E. cyanognathus


Awesome picture, those are amasing
I have few, they very fast and very hard to photograph


----------



## cheetah13mo (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you. You're such a sweetie.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 31, 2007)

Thought I'd update my metallica pics since I recieved some excellent pieces of cork from Staley. I think they look pretty good.

P. metallica (female #1)





































P. metallica (female #2)












































P. metallica (male)  Lucky, lucky guy.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thrixopelma pruriens

This one is a mature female







This one I can't seem to get a good exuvium from so the jury is still out but I'm pretty sure it's also female. Hopefully it won't eat it's molt like it did the last two.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought this species would be a good one to follow the T. pruriens with. I know there's not many of these out there but WOW. The colors are fantastic.

T. cyaneum (female)


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 12, 2008)

sweet new pics havnt looked in your thread in awhile.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, yeah, I've been slacking on the pic takeing letely but I'm trying to devote a bit more time to it. I enjoy takeing the pics but it's mainly for my own records.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 25, 2008)

Heres the second one I recently recieved. this one is 3 1/2 inches which makes it about a 1/2 inch larger than the female above. I think it's female but I'll wait for a molt to make sure. If anyone out there ever gets a male, let me know. I know it's going to be hard to find but oh well.

MizM's T. cyaneolum. (unsexed)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, I've rounded out my love of Thrixopelma with two ockerti slings. This one has molted in the last few days but the other one is still in premolt and I didn't want to bother it.

Thrixopelma ockerti


----------



## seanbond (Mar 22, 2008)

healthy spids you got there!


----------



## Staley (Mar 22, 2008)

*Cheetah, What Would you do for a Klondike Bar?*

WOW when you going to send me some of those P.Metallica babies?

I want one! One !!! Freeeeeeeeee 



What


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 28, 2008)

If I'm lucky enought to get a P. metallica sack, I'm gonna charge you double just for asking.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice Photos! Thanks.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 28, 2008)

TarantulaLV said:


> Nice Photos! Thanks.


Thank you TarantulaLV. I'm glad you liked them. I've got more pics to take and even more to add to the thread but it's hard to get all of them named and tagged and uploaded. It's just time consumeing. I'll get it done though.


----------



## Staley (Mar 28, 2008)

Christ I've asked to see pics of your A.Minatrix for 3 weeks.
I am still waiting for the Minatrix pics HOOK UP
Staley


----------



## AlainL (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Jeremy,

Very nice pics man:clap: 

Your metallica's are beautiful:drool:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Alain. Thanks for looking at my pics again. I'll have more to put up soon so don't go running off too far.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2008)

Finally got some new pics to post. I've been so lazy about this but oh well. Hope you enjoy. First up.

A. minatrix female












Here's the pair.
A. minatrix male and female


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't wait to breed these.

B. boehmei subadult male






B. boehmei mature female


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm real pleased to have this one in my collection. She's about 4 1/2 inches.

H. maculata female


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2008)

This one I wont have for long. He's a mature male and he's going out to make some babies.

I. hirusutum mature male


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2008)

I got lucky with this one. She was bred and molted about 2 months later but I have a couple of male for her so she's getting fed up for her introduction and round number two.

P. metallica  mature female


----------



## AlainL (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice pics again Jeremy:clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 7, 2008)

Found this last night so I thought I'd put a pic in here. It was a very nice surprise.

P. emperator


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 27, 2008)

Thought I'd throw a few more pics out to update my thread. I few haven't been seen for some time. Oh well...Enjoy.

First off, I've had these three slings for 14 months now and they all three, just now, are starting to show some traits. Wow they're slow. Here's one of them.

B. emilia






Next we have a female I. hirsutum. The male left for some breeding so I aquired this one in it's place. So colorful....

I. hirsutum


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 27, 2008)

This one is getting to a decent size with attitude to match.

P. cancerides


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 27, 2008)

Next we have a nice one I got from ChrisNCT a while back and I couldn't be happier.

P. chordatus


----------



## cheetah13mo (Apr 27, 2008)

Finally...this is a new one since I've not posted pics of this one before. It's starting to look really good. Slight purples on the feet is just one of the pluses when haveing these in a collection. I only could get one pic since it really was pretty camera shy.

P. petersoni


----------



## seanbond (Apr 27, 2008)

kewl assortment


----------



## deez8legz (May 4, 2008)

DUDE you got some nice looking Ts. Great pics of them too.


----------



## cheetah13mo (May 4, 2008)

seanbond said:


> kewl assortment





deez8legz said:


> DUDE you got some nice looking Ts. Great pics of them too.


Thanks guys. I've been real lazy with the pics lately cause it's hard to keep up. Oh well,,, I'm glad you like them.


----------



## AubZ (May 5, 2008)

Yeah, some nice T's there.


----------



## cheetah13mo (May 5, 2008)

Thanks AubZ.

I wanted to get a few new pics of one of my metallicas in her new hide, per Ryans (Talkenlate04) recommendation. She has quite a bit more room now but as you can see, she was in no mood for pics. Oh well, what can you do? lol

P. metallica


----------



## Rufilata (May 5, 2008)

Cool pics there! You have alot of awsome tarantulas there!.


----------



## AubZ (May 6, 2008)

Very nice Metallica you got.  Still on my list, but hard to get here.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 6, 2008)

Can you take a picture from farther away? I want to see the whole setup. From what I can see that is one sweet piece of cork!


----------



## cheetah13mo (May 6, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Can you take a picture from farther away? I want to see the whole setup.


Yeah, I can probably post one tonight.



Talkenlate04 said:


> From what I can see that is one sweet piece of cork!


Are you flirting with me?


----------



## AubZ (May 6, 2008)

It does look like a sweet piece.


----------



## cheetah13mo (May 6, 2008)

I think you guys are right. It is a sweet piece of cork. lol   Again, thanks for the suggestion Ryan. Let's hope for the best.

Here's the piece of cork I cut in half and as requested, I tryed to back up a bit for a better over all pic of her hide. I never get pics out this far but it seemed to work ok.







Heres one with the top on. She can still, easily, get in and out of the hide with the top piece in place.







and since she was out, I could resist another pic so I threw a penny in for comparison. She's got a pretty WIDE stance. lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 6, 2008)

Man she is a poo machine! I see poo everywhere!
That is a decent hide. The top you have should work well. I wish you luck! We all need more Metallica babies


----------



## cheetah13mo (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, she like to go #2. I'll clean up after her after she decide on the babies or not. I haven't cleaned it since the breeding. Just trying to leave her alone.


----------



## Gundum151 (Jun 25, 2008)

heres a couple of mine


----------



## ttula (Jun 25, 2008)

love your pics cheetah. the hirsutum is gorgeous! they're one of my favourites.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 28, 2008)

ttula said:


> love your pics cheetah. the hirsutum is gorgeous! they're one of my favourites.


Nice pics Gundum.

Thanks ttula. I'm glad you like them. They are one of my favs too.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Sep 23, 2008)

Trying to do some breedings. This first pic took me 9 months to accomplish. I wonder how long it'll be untill I find out if it was a success or a fail. Time will tell....

G. pulchra








This second pic is my female with Anastasias male. He's quite a looker Ana. Thanks. They seem to be getting along good so far but nothing to report yet. (fingers crossed)

P. ornata


----------



## seanbond (Sep 24, 2008)

Kewl pix, good luck with the mating.


----------



## deez8legz (Sep 24, 2008)

I got my fingers crossed for ya. (wink wink)


----------



## cheetah13mo (Sep 25, 2008)

seanbond said:


> Kewl pix, good luck with the mating.


Thanks. I think the mating is done with G. puchra. I'm just concerned about getting a sack out of her now.



deez8legz said:


> I got my fingers crossed for ya. (wink wink)


I got everything crossed. lol


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking good Jeremy,
Ornata is one of my favorites
they just such a beautiful Spp
keeping fingers and toes crossed for you
I see you have quite a few projects doing


----------



## cheetah13mo (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I do have a few going. It's not too much to handle. Both the ornatas have been eating well. We'll see.

Jeremy



Anastasia said:


> Looking good Jeremy,
> Ornata is one of my favorites
> they just such a beautiful Spp
> keeping fingers and toes crossed for you
> I see you have quite a few projects doing


----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW cant believe i just went through all 22 pages of this thread,but it was worth AMAZING collection you have man! you have like EVERY T i wan except a few,still drooling over those P.metallica's:drool:  amazing pics man!!


----------

